
The Tech Co-Founder Deal You Should Be Getting - bladgod
https://medium.com/@paultyma/best-tech-co-founder-offer-i-ever-got-e0c05d8274cb#.y07z5lai8
======
hitr
My point being if you work for Co-Founders who does not value tech as equally
as other things,its not worth it.

My friend(CTO) and another two non-technical founders(CEO &COO) started this
company and he is not treated well.And he got only a quarter of percentage of
shares other two have.

